# Aren't spammers fun?



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Someone gun for Gun4a.

Please.


----------



## Vish (Mar 8, 2005)

The name said it all


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's who's behind it. Anyone fancy calling Latvia?

Technical Administrator
briiviibas 1-1
Riga, LV-1022
Latvia

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: BURZS.COM
Created on: 01-Jan-07
Expires on: 01-Jan-08
Last Updated on:

Administrative Contact:
Administrator, Technical [email protected]
briiviibas 1-1
Riga, LV-1022
Latvia
3712999999

Technical Contact:
Administrator, Technical [email protected]
briiviibas 1-1
Riga, LV-1022
Latvia
3712999999


----------



## Vish (Mar 8, 2005)

Someone could just email the provider I suppose

or blacklist it?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I wouldn't know. I don't get any


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow. Here and gone again in a flash.

Just when I was getting to like them and their jaunty picture.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You meant a Forum spammer on here? Completely missed that


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I missed it too, but I did get the forum email me with the reply to topic messages, but his spam was gone before I got here hehehe.


----------



## tefster (Mar 15, 2004)

Seems to be a lot of it going around, a couple of forums that I host/administer are seeing the exact same thing. In the end I just blocked their IP subnet(s).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well they haven't found mine yet. But then not many others have either   

/me dreams for membership figures like DS 

EDIT:
I tell a lie. I had one when I checked just now. Only the one, mind you.

The thing is, I have mine set to "user authenticated" so I presume it's not just a bot?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The one on here wasn't a bot - I watched them going from thread to thread to get their post count up, then posting their advert.

I think their downfall was posting on the channel lineup errors thread - I suspect OzSat monitors it and acted. :up:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

ColinYounger said:


> The one on here wasn't a bot - I watched them going from thread to thread to get their post count up, then posting their advert.
> 
> I think their downfall was posting on the channel lineup errors thread - I suspect OzSat monitors it and acted. :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Well they haven't found mine yet. But then not many others have either


To get spammed you normally need to have friends with completely virus and firewall unprotected PCs who put you in their address book. The viruses on their unprotected PC then target that address book and send spam emails to them directly or the addresses in the address book may be sent back to the spammers main database for subsequent sending in numerous further spam messages.

Now if you don't have any friends at all out there in the real world Carl then no on is likely to put your name and email address in their address book and you won't get any spam.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think most spam addresses are gleaned from websites etc. Actual takeover of someone's address book would be pretty rare for spam - that's the mechanism viruses use for redistributing themselves, not spam e-mails. You don't have to be so clever as that to get e-mail addresses.

Unprotected PCs can get set up as an open relay for SENDING the spam, but not usually for sourcing the names.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

We were talking about Forum spamming though. I know how email spamming works


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> We were talking about Forum spamming though. I know how email spamming works


Naturally an undercover rep of the KGB would be bound to know how email spamming works.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That could end-up being one of those viral things that gets out of control you know


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> That could end-up being one of those viral things that gets out of control you know


I thought that was the Polonium 210.


----------

